# Vertalen van Engelse formule naar Nederlands



## elmacay (Jun 6, 2007)

Dag allemaal,

Is er een mogelijkheid om een Engelse formule, zoals die gepost worden hier, in je Nederlandse Excel te zetten, zodat Excel de hele formule omzet naar de Nederlandse equivalent? Het gaat bijvoorbeeld om deze formule:

=INT((A1-SUM(MOD(DATE(YEAR(A1-MOD(A1-2,7)+3),1,2),{1E+99,7})*{1,-1})+5)/7) 

Ik heb de vertalingen voor INT, SUM etc., en je moet volgens mij ook de komma's vervangen door puntkomma's, maar toch pakt Excel hem niet. 

Er moet toch een makkelijke manier zijn?

Groetjes, 

Elmacay


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jun 6, 2007)

> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Is er een mogelijkheid om een Engelse formule, zoals die gepost worden hier, in je Nederlandse Excel te zetten, zodat Excel de hele formule omzet naar de Nederlandse equivalent? Het gaat bijvoorbeeld om deze formule:
> 
> ...



=INTEGER((A1-SOM(REST(DATUM(JAAR(A1-REST(A1-2;7)+3);1;2);{1E+99,7})*{1,-1})+5)/7)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 7, 2007)

Hallo,

De formule zoals door Aladin gepost werkt ook voor mij. Niet voor jou?

In de "recommended links and add-ins" vind je overigens een formulevertaler.

Enkele weken geleden heb ik de mijne ontwikkeld, iets makkelijker hanteerbaar naar mijn mening. (een andere Nederlander heeft hem ook al getest) Principe: formule plakken, knopje drukken en klaar! Als je deze wil gebruiken, voel je dan vrij om me een email te sturen met "Formula Translator".
Klik op "email" onder mijn posts.

beste groeten,
Erik


----------



## elmacay (Jun 14, 2007)

Beste Erik,

Bedankt nog voor de add-in van de translator. De Table It ga ik waarschijnlijk ook wel gebruiken, maar pas bij volgende vraag op forum. De translator is erg cool, maar na het indrukken van 'Formula to Sheet' zet de translator het in Excel met een ' voor de formule, en die moet je er dan handmatig uithalen. Klopt dat/wat is daar de gedachte achter?

Groetjes, Elmacay


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 14, 2007)

> De translator is erg cool, maar na het indrukken van 'Formula to Sheet' zet de translator het in Excel met een ' voor de formule, en die moet je er dan handmatig uithalen. Klopt dat/wat is daar de gedachte achter?


Het ' teken bleek in de meeste gevallen toch gewenst. Als je in de toekomst ondervindt dat je liever dadelijk de formule will plakken, laat dan maar weten. Misschien denk ik er dan weer over na... (mogelijk extra optie)
Als je een formule rechtstreeks plakt, gaat Excel die berekenen. Dat geeft soms problemen: als er bijvoorbeeld een kringverwijzing is, zit je meteen met een foutmelding.

Met Table-It worden de formules rechtstreeks geplakt zoals je ze uit een thread (Table-It of mogelijk andere layout) haalt.

beste groeten,
Erik


----------

